
The case for fake LaTeX [pdf] - sampo
http://farmdoc.illinois.edu/irwin/research/The_Case_for_Fake_LaTeX_Body_Feb%202018.pdf
======
anschwa
This research paper is essentially a recommendation to use the Latin Modern
Roman font in Microsoft Word in such a way as to “trick” someone into thinking
the document was typeset in LaTeX at first glance. It seems like using pandoc
or something similar would make a lot more sense for achieving what the author
had in mind.

------
daly
This is so sad. Real latex:

\documentclass{article}

\begin{document}

All your words

\end{document}

Is that so hard?

------
navjack27
Lol, low cost alternative. Latex is free!

